# 05 maxima 3.5



## Stephen Page (Sep 15, 2018)

My girlfriend has an 05 maxima 3.5. At the beginning of the Month she had problems with it. I had it scanned and it was the camshaft postion sensors. I replaced them and went ahead and did the crankshaft sensor while I was at it. 2 days later both cam sensors went out I exchanged them and replaced them. Now 2 weeks later once the car warms up the lights come on and the car acts up while its doing this the camshaft codes come back but if I let the car cool off everything clears and it runs normal until it heats up. I don't know what the problem could be someone please help before I send this thing off a cliff


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you purchased brand-x aftermarket sensors, then that could be your problem. When replacing electronic components such as sensors, always buy new OEM components. Brand-x aftermarket components often times cause more problems, don't last long and many times are DOA.


----------



## Stephen Page (Sep 15, 2018)

The oem sensors came in this evening I'm going to install them in the morning and see what happens


----------



## Stephen Page (Sep 15, 2018)

Still no luck. I have tested power and ground to the sensors. Right now the check engine light is off but still stuck in 5th and hard shifting out of park


----------

